# Flagstaff popup opinions please



## askjones (Nov 23, 2001)

We are considering buying a 1999 flagstaff popup. Its a new unit from a dealer thats getting out of the popup business. Price seems to be excellent compared to other trailers we have looked at, Jayco, Coleman, Rockwood, Starcraft. I have not ever heard of this make before so I'm really concerned with quality. I know Coleman and Jayco are highly recommended, also priced well above what we would like to pay for our first trailer. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Alan


----------



## C Nash (Nov 26, 2001)

Flagstaff popup opinions please

Hi Alan, Flagstaff and Rockwood are made by forest river.  I had a very small Flagstaff that I bought and resold without using and it seemed to be about as well built as the Starcraft I owned for several years.  I would be leery of buying one if the dealer was going out of the pop-up business.  Will he put IN WRITING that he will honor the warrenty.  Remember if it has been sitting outside since 98 it really is a used unit as far as the canvas and such. You can put Flagstaff pop up in the search and ck out what others have said about them.  Good luck


Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

